# Just started cycle,,, Arimidex or Letrozole? need advice



## mrfrister (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Im 1 week in (3rd pin today) into my cycle...   
Finally! Just got my hands on Arimidex 28*1mg   and Letrozole 30*2.5mg.  Which one should i Use for my cycle???


This is my 4th cycle and i never used AI's before, only nolva and clomid. Im a little gyno prone. 
feel a little lump on leftside since last cycle 1 year ago, but nuthing that noticable.
Please, advice from advanced builders with experience would be appretiated.

My StaTS:  29y, 75Kg, 5.8, 13-14%Bf

My Short Cycle:

W.1-7 Test Prop 100mg/EOD
W.1-7 Tren A       75mg/EOD

w.8,5-11 Nolva    60/40/20/20
w.8,5-11 Clomid 50/50/50/25

+Milk thistle,Omega 3 etc.


Goal: not looking to bulking up just cutting, want to loose BF while ending up on 77-78kg solid after pct.
have perfect diet, cardio/Gym excellent.


must add, first time using tren A, I Feel So great. and my test prop,testolic is a walk in the park ,  about to hit the gym in a bit...
Which AI  is the best for me to use during this cycle, considering my estrogen levels and the other compounds?
And is there anything more i should think about.

Thanx!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2012)

arimidex over letrozole all the way, .25mg adex every day works well for most


----------



## mrfrister (Apr 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> arimidex over letrozole all the way, .25mg adex every day works well for most



Thats what i thought.   I was thinking on going .75mg EOD  is 1mg EOD really overdoin it? 

I dont want to underdose... but i dont want to overdose either...

Based on my background, and all the compounds im using,  will 1mg EOD Do well, or is it to much?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

def go wtih arimidex .5mg eod should work fine.

letrozole is hard on your lipids, but does a good job and knocking out gyno if that starts to fare up


----------



## mrfrister (Apr 27, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> def go wtih arimidex .5mg eod should work fine.
> 
> letrozole is hard on your lipids, but does a good job and knocking out gyno if that starts to fare up



ok. So good to have letro on hand..

Whats the downside of dosing Adex 1mg/ EoD?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2012)

You don't need that much bro, 350mg test prop a week isn't a huge dose. Tren doesn't matter as it doesn't aromatize. Downside I guess would be lowering estro too much and getting libido/joint pain sides. 1mg EOD sounds like way much to me. I believe the more you take also the more you will mess up your lipids


Some guys like letro but it has a very long halflife and too much will crusshhh your libido and make your joints hurt. I wouldn't try it but some guys can get away with it. Doesn't seem to matter how little I take it fucks with me. Good for gyno and precontest but IMO that's it


edit: you didn't mention but are you taking caber or prami for the tren?


----------



## mrfrister (Apr 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> edit: you didn't mention but are you taking caber or prami for the tren?



Im not running neither, but i got both avaliable...  

Will i expekt any sides from the tren on such a low dose, 75mg/EoD?,

What can i expekt with and without caber/Prami? by your experience.

If.. wich one should i run, at what dosage.


----------



## mrfrister (Apr 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> edit: you didn't mention but are you taking caber or prami for the tren?



hm..  how does Dostinex 1mg/week for w2-11 sound?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ya bro u wont need it on hand unless you have money to blow. 

Couldn't hurt but. Doubt u would ever use it 

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------

